# Panelboard Location



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I don't see it as a prohibited location. Lots of things temporarily infringe on the working space, besides hinged doors. As long as the impediment to the working space is not permanently in the working space, I see no code issue. Maybe a dumb idea, but sometimes the only choice. I've had to work on panels mounted behind doors already. I generally try to put a note on the other side that says "Man working on other side of this door", and I try to kick a screwdriver tightly under the door jam it closed.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

It might be a good idea to check with the local Authority Having Jurisdiction (AHJ), in case there is a local amendment.


----------

